

Foursquare's switch to OpenStreetMap - shaufler
http://blog.foursquare.com/2012/07/10/making-a-better-map-four-months-of-openstreetmap-with-mapbox-foursquare/

======
malandrew
So when is Foursquare going to start contributing it's _venue_ data back to
the OpenStreetMap project?

